# ssssssssss...



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 88
9405 5036 9930 0431 7362 32
9405 5036 9930 0431 7362 25
9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 64
9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 40
9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 33
9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 71
9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 57
9405 5036 9930 0431 7362 18
9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 95

it's been snowing all day,so i had to find some way to entertain myself...lol


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well this should be interesting. I love when Ron gets fired up.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

can some one please explain those numbers to me?


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

O damn. Snow bomb! The worst is when they're filled with rocks.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

mrmikey32 said:


> can some one please explain those numbers to me?


Stick around long enough and you'll find out the hard way. Or click here and enter one of those numbers.:thumb: www.usps.com


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

We got hit with enough snow here that I am building a snow igloo and taking the child and dog there for cover..........

Must delete all history from computer :crash:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> can some one please explain those numbers to me?


One word: DESTRUCTION!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Raining here all day and can only imagine if you got pissed off because of the snow what the rain would have made you do---WTG Ron you crazy MoFo!


----------



## MurphysLaw (Mar 4, 2010)

wow, that's a lot of destruction heading out....


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy crap, I was a bit shocked to see all those DC's. Ron your a crazy bastage. lol


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

OMG !!...abominable snow bombs, seem Zilla has some holiday company !!


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh Jesus, I'll get the bomb shelter ready


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice... very nice. Go get em Ron.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to scare everyone away Ron!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> One word: DESTRUCTION!


:frown:

All I can say is, Let it snow! Let it snow! Let it snow! :bolt:


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Somebody has to get control of this guy.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Its all your fault gents! You pushed him and pushed him. He was bound to snap! You all deserve what you get for picking on him! A man can only take so much.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

o shit here we go again. what is this ww5 or something so far hmmmmm i think i got some extra ammo...... lets see what i can come up with


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

O my...


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

*WOW!*

That is CRAZY! Take Cover!!! :thumb:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Its all your fault gents! You pushed him and pushed him. He was bound to snap! You all deserve what you get for picking on him! A man can only take so much.


Agreed! It was only a matter of time! :bolt:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

OH SSSSSSSSSSNAP!!!! That's gonna leave a mark:crutch:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

saw the thread and figured someone else was abusing Ron's mailbox, but evidently this is Ron strikes back!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ron Ron Ron:crutch: otherwise I would be there with ya Bro, January :juggle:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

WTF?! Holy crap, that is a hefty freaking list of bombs man! Ha Ha!

Thankfully I'm safe on the other side of the globe!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Holy Cats!!!!!!!!!!!* :fear:

.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

After that bombing he received I would say that's what payback looks like :lol:


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Someone didn't read the sign on the cage that says don't poke the bear....:caked:

Me thinks we will be seeing a lot of :yield: in the very near future!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like a few folks are going to get :spank: !!!!!!


op2:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thats one hefty list of firepower goin out


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Have you no decency? It's so close to the holidays and these people have families. You're a monster!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

You can always tell when Ron (or Dave) send out bombs.....the population of puff always drops by a few million...:yield:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Have you no decency? It's so close to the holidays and these people have families. You're a monster!


Amen!!!


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

WTG :dude:, this is gonna get ugly!!!

:smow:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow...some people are going to be staying in a hotel for Christmas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

la la la la la,boom boom boom...lol

9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 56
9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 49
9405 5036 9930 0432 7781 94
9405 5036 9930 0432 7782 00
9405 5036 9930 0432 7781 63


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Someone stop this man!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

shuckins said:


> la la la la la,boom boom boom...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 49
> ...


Seriously?! I mean, really?! Wow, ya'll done messed up now! hahaha


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> la la la la la,boom boom boom...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 49
> ...


Hey Ron, you already posted the tracking numbers....oh wait.....oh no....OH NO!!!! :anim_soapbox: Someone stop the insanity!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

shuckins said:


> la la la la la,boom boom boom...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 49
> ...


WOW! Ron you are an animal! 15 DC #'s in less than 24 hours! Between this and the SS thread, the carnage will be out of control.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

shuckins said:


> la la la la la,boom boom boom...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 49
> ...


Somebody needs to notify the authorities, this man is most definitely unstable!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

We may have awaken a monster. We tried to destroy him but now we must deal with the consequence of our actions. I even tried to subdue him with animal treats disguised as cookies. What have I done LOL


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Now listen here. Postal workers are having a tough enough time right now with all the holiday gift floating around. The shouldn't have to worry about getting blown up.

On second thought...Bomb away, it's to much fun to stop.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy cow...!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha Godzilla's at it again!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Do I need to call for an Intervention! This is getting out of hand here people. Lives and mailboxes are at stake here! This cant continue! ok maybe some...... but still you get the point! 

Now on a side-note: thanks to Ron the USPS has slowed down even further do to the amount of tonage shipped in his local area.

This is gonna be fun to watch


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Quick, everyone flee for you lives...into the streets...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That was such a great video, sure brightened up my day just a little.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

LMAO... Ron can be so evil sometimes :ranger:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Someone help us.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy cow. Godzilla takes on the world...and wins. Crazy bastage.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

"Holy Heart Failure!" LOL!


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

Is there no one who can stop Ron? Even now during the holidays such hostilty continues....


----------



## SuprHasan (Nov 29, 2010)

This guy's outa control! 
Someone call the Feds or sumthin'!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

shuckins said:


> la la la la la,boom boom boom...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 49
> ...


*I was wondering why it snowed here yesterday-----**Now I know why!* --This is a rarity around (maybe once a season) --*Ron's making the sky, CRY!*

*There really is a SANTA CLAUS!*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

SuprHasan said:


> This guy's outa control!
> Someone call the Feds or sumthin'!







LMAO. :fear:


----------



## SuprHasan (Nov 29, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. :fear:


Oh, I'm quite used to his shananigans (or is it shuckanigans??)! I've been lurking around for a while over at the BOTL.
He's always oke: and making people eep:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

SuprHasan said:


> Oh, I'm quite used to his shananigans (or is it shuckanigans??)! I've been lurking around for a while over at the BOTL.
> He's always oke: and making people eep:


LMAO. Yep, and other forums as well.:mischief:


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7362 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7362 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 64
> ...





shuckins said:


> la la la la la,boom boom boom...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 49
> ...


:twitch:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Love the last video!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy crap! Shock and awe in full force.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

is it safe to come out yet?


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Ron, i dont know what to say !! i'm in shock!!!!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> is it safe to come out yet?


DONT CHANCE IT!!! eep: :behindsofa:

I think he is looking for a fight oke: :boxing:


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Im waiting in the bunker till the dust settles. Someone tell me when its over...
If there is anyone left.
:bolt:eep:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Pure craziness... This is friggin AWESOME!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

and the band played on...

9405 5036 9930 0437 3347 53
9405 5036 9930 0437 3347 77
9405 5036 9930 0437 3347 91
9405 5036 9930 0437 3348 14
9405 5036 9930 0437 3348 38


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

shuckins said:


> and the band played on...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0437 3347 53
> 9405 5036 9930 0437 3347 77
> ...


NO WAY!!!! This CAN NOT BE HAPPENING!!!

I didnt think the world was supposed to end until 2012? At this rate there is no way we make it to than :dizzy:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

You have single handedly slowed down the USPS! The delivery dates on your first bombs have now changed to a day later! You are crazy!!! And I absolutely LOVE IT!!!
:boom:ainkiller::help::hungry::rockon::kiss:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,true story. when i was 6 years old,i was attacked by a bat!










and just to keep it interesting...

9405 5036 9930 0437 3933 23
9405 5036 9930 0437 3933 47
9405 5036 9930 0437 3933 54
9405 5036 9930 0437 3933 61
9405 5036 9930 0437 3933 85

hope y'all have a great week...lol


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Surfer24 said:


> *Im waiting in the bunker till the dust settles*. Someone tell me when its over...
> If there is anyone left.
> :bolt:eep:


Say what? :twitch:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope that cvs is still open. I need to go buy some diapers. Because I just shat myself. :twitch:


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

:behindsofa: eep: :fear::fear::fear::fear::fear:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

shuckins said:


> and the band played on...


Your "band" has been playing so much the guitarist has bleeding fingers, the drummer keeled over from exhaustion and the singer lost his voice! STOP THE MADNESS!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm going underground! someone come get me when this is all over!!!eep:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, holy crap Shuckins, this is too great. I suppose you're well aware of what they say about payback huh? lol


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7362 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7362 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7361 64
> ...





shuckins said:


> la la la la la,boom boom boom...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 56
> 9405 5036 9930 0431 7478 49
> ...





shuckins said:


> and the band played on...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0437 3347 53
> 9405 5036 9930 0437 3347 77
> ...





shuckins said:


> and just to keep it interesting...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0437 3933 23
> 9405 5036 9930 0437 3933 47
> ...


THE WHOLE WORLD IS SHUCKED NOW!
:rip:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

So far... residents of the states of Michigan, Kentucky and Indiana better take cover!!!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

:shock:

There is a generous BOTL. Thats a lot of people getting bombed.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

You know what would be awesome; if just a couple of those posts were delivery confirmation numbers to packages sent to ONE person. He/she opens the door and 10 packages are sitting there, dude would be as bombed as Lindsay Lohan on a Tuesday night.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, holy crap Shuckins, this is too great. I suppose you're well aware of what they say about payback huh? lol


Haha oh, he knows alright!



BMack said:


> You know what would be awesome; if just a couple of those posts were delivery confirmation numbers to packages sent to ONE person. He/she opens the door and 10 packages are sitting there, dude would be as bombed as Lindsay Lohan on a Tuesday night.


That's what we did to him last time he pulled a stunt like this; i forget the exact amount of bombs Puffers hit him with; was it in the high 50's or even more? His mailman musta been pissed lol! Can't keep a beast caged forever though. Eventually he'll outgrow the cage! lol!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

eyesack said:


> That's what we did to him last time he pulled a stunt like this; i forget the exact amount of bombs Puffers hit him with; was it in the high 50's or even more? His mailman musta been pissed lol! Can't keep a beast caged forever though. Eventually he'll outgrow the cage! lol!


I wonder if he had his own personal postal carrier for a day or 2?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm running out of words to describe what's going on so I'll just do this....:faint2:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> I wonder if he had his own personal postal carrier for a day or 2?


I think they must have had a caravan of postal trucks going like ants to and from his house loaded with packages haha!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't even know what to say anymore! This is going to be insane!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

You do realize thats its okay for you to keep a few and smoke , Right?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Someone call Guiness Book of Records.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

Surfer24 said:


> THE WHOLE WORLD IS SHUCKED NOW!
> :rip:


 once again he becomes his own curse word!!!!!:baby::rapture::crazy::boom:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Firedawg said:


> *Someone call Guiness Book of Records.*


*Do not have too--they already have 2 well respected members here and it's not hard to figure out who the other one is*---

*Looks like 25 are en-rote...freakin massive Ron!!!*


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> *Do not have too--they already have 2 well respected members here and it's not hard to figure out who the other one is*---
> 
> *Looks like 25 are en-rote...freakin massive Ron!!!*


 Hmmm... 25. Sounds like an eerily familiar number... Seems like a certain group of Hooligan's that participated in a certain Mass bombing run that seemed to resemble a Kansas City shuffle may want to hide... lol.


----------



## SuprHasan (Nov 29, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> once again he becomes his own curse word!!!!!:baby::rapture::crazy::boom:


LOL!!
He's gonna shuck you up... Shuck off... I got shucked at work today... what the shuck is that? The IRS shucked me bad...
I could go on, but I'd rather shuckin' hide!! eep:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

This is unshucking believable!:shock:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Someone call Guiness Book of Records.


They don't have enough pages to cover all the carnage...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

:jaw:

*UNBESHUCKINGLIEVABLE___________!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:lol:


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

szyzk said:


> They don't have enough pages to cover all the carnage...


...and they are afraid of getting shuckin' destroyed for putting him in the book
:heh:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> So far... residents of the states of Michigan, Kentucky and Indiana better take cover!!!


 OH CHIT. I live in Indiana Lord help me


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

None have actually hit yet? I wanna see pics!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

eyesack said:


> That's what we did to him last time he pulled a stunt like this; i forget the exact amount of bombs Puffers hit him with; was it in the high 50's or even more? His mailman musta been pissed lol! Can't keep a beast caged forever though. Eventually he'll outgrow the cage! lol!


hahaha, that's hilarious. I don't know what I think is funnier, the thought of a stack of 50 boxes stacked in front of the door or the thought of the mailman walking back and forth to the truck mumbling how much he hates "this guy.":rofl:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Good God man...

He already hit me when he sent my Sultan contest winnings and that was bad enough. But my heart bleeds for my other Michigan brethren...dude's blowin' up both coasts here...I'll be feeling the aftershock from both directions...



jeepthing said:


> OH CHIT. I live in Indiana Lord help me


...and from the south! DAMN!


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

***BOOM***










Thanks Ron!!! :smoke: All of these are new to me.

BTW, Whats the unlabeled one?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

glad they made it eric,and i hope you enjoy them!
the unbanded is a honduran,but i forget who made it...


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Uh Oh! I was in on it also! I think I'll leave town for awhile!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice hits so far, Ron you are crazy


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

I received a call at approx. 1:24pm EST today that stated "you recieved more cigars today".....I calmly asked who the address was from on the box.....

The voice responded *pause* Shuckins

I than proceeded to say "Grab the child, Grab the dog and get the h*ll out of the house now and I will be there shortly"

Thankfully I made it home in time to detonate this MASSIVE bomb that was due to explode at any minute. 

Shuckins you sir are an animal my friend! Thank you SO much for your over the top generosity! I will have a picture posted tomorrow of the carnage!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

It's like the 12 days of christmas.. shuckins style


----------



## SuprHasan (Nov 29, 2010)

tmajer15 said:


> It's like the 12 days of christmas.. shuckins style


Bombs of Christmas Past, Present and Future! :boom:


----------

